# Fuzion



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Just wanted to do an update on this new boat by North Fork Outdoors.









Before anyone comments on the GREEN, I think it also comes in a blue, but this green is very visible on the water and a boat this low profile, that is a good thing.








This pontoon has tons of options. A couple are that it is the same as the SUPs (stand up paddle boards) so, if you got the balance you can stand on this. I use a trunk behind the seat that I can easily climb up on and sit making a quick stand easy and site fishing to a whole new level
Easy to pack as it deflates and rolls up








or, zero wind resistance









It is around 30 lbs because of the material which is super thick. And an optional Motor Mount









I have used Scotty glue on for mods

















Awesome BOAT


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

whoa!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

$2500...whoa :shock:

Looks like fun!


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

gdog said:


> $2500...whoa :shock:
> 
> Looks like fun!


OH show price is much less!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Cool,I like the green:mrgreen:


----------

